# Secret Santa GOT GIFT THREAD!



## REO (Nov 25, 2014)

*PLEASE post here when you GET your Secret Santa gift so I and your Santa know you got it.*

I say this each year and still some people don't post.
*You don't have to open your gift when you get it, but PLEASE** POST HERE as soon as you get it THAT YOU GOT IT** anyway!*
That way your Santa knows you got it safely and *I* can mark you off my list.

I won't quit begging to know, and won't be happy until I know 100% that ALL people got a gift! Please don't make me hunt you down, shooting you with emails!

*So.....Please have mercy on me and POST that you GOT your gift!




*

Post here that you got them and then post here again later to tell what you got after you open it and show us pics of your goodies! Yup, posting pics is the LB "law"! LOL
Seeing what everyone gets is the best part!
Please don't leave your Santa wondering if their gift got lost in the mail...POST HERE!

Every year I have people that get their gift and don't post and then their Santa asks me to ask them if they got it. That makes a ton of work for me. Most of the time I get the answer, "Yes I got it weeks ago but I'm waiting to open it".
AHHH!!!




*We don't mind if you wait to open it, but PLEASE let us know you GOT it ok??



*

I hope everyone is enclosing a note so people know who to thank!

WHOOO HOOOO Here comes the fun part!!




:BananaHappy




*It's ok to say that you SENT your pkg, but please don't post here to who or where it's going! Don't ruin the surprise! *


LET THE FUN BEGIN!!!





*HERE IS THE HINT THREAD LINK!! In case you want to still see or Post more hints!*
*http://www.miniaturehorsetalk.com/index.php?/topic/136406-secret-santa-hint-thread/*


----------



## srpwildrose (Nov 26, 2014)

I just opened my SS gift from Kathryn Arthur" anoki"

THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH for the Christmas wreath...WOW WOW, it's BEAUTIFUL! Handmade leather wreath!

I will post pic soon. Heading off to work.

And, I also got chocolates....yummy.

Ok, I can't attach a photo, what m I doing wrong?


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 26, 2014)

Thank you to "Barefootin" for the gift my family received today. My son loved his hotwheels car. The starfish ornament is beautiful! And the Florida magnets are already on my fridge. The wrapped gift I will save for Christmas unless you wanted me to open it early. Oh and the postcard my son claimed and put on his bulletin board. Merry Christmas.

I also just got my SS gift sent off today so it's been a day full of "Holiday Cheer"


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 26, 2014)

Here is a pic of the magnets and ornament.


----------



## anoki (Nov 27, 2014)

srpwildrose said:


> I just opened my SS gift from Kathryn Arthur" anoki"
> 
> THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH for the Christmas wreath...WOW WOW, it's BEAUTIFUL! Handmade leather wreath!
> 
> ...



Oh good!! It got there!!!



I got things out a little early for a change this year!





Hope you have a great holiday season!

~kathryn


----------



## zoey829 (Nov 27, 2014)

Hmmm I sent my SS gift about 3 wks ago. Please post!!!!

Lea


----------



## Barefootin (Nov 28, 2014)

MajorClementine - I am glad that you got your gift. It got there sooner than I expected. You may open YOUR gift when ever you wish.LOL Personally I can never wait to open presents like this. There is nothing perishable in there so hurry on that account. I figure boys and Hotwheels go together like pie and icecream. I know when in doubt for my son, who is now 12, get the Hotwheels.


----------



## Sheri Hill (Nov 29, 2014)

I got mine today! From Michelle Klatt, Forum name MiniAppLuvr I didn't open it yet... but will see how long I hold out! They are sitting there in that shining pretty paper!! They came in a box full of pretty Christmas paper and a bunch of Kisses in Cherry and mint truffle flavors sprinkled all over! Thank you so much Michelle! I will post again when I open it!!





Sheri Hill


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Nov 29, 2014)

Receiving a Christmas counts as a gift for me!!! Thanks Barb in WA!! Guess you people with REAL winters sent yours quicker, while you could still make it to the mailbox without skis. ;-)

11-30-2014 edit

Ooopsie!!! I was so excited to receive my 1st CHRISTMAS CARD that I left the word CARD out of my post. :-O I haven't received my Secret Santa gift yet. I am sending one out on Wednesday morning though.


----------



## Sheri Hill (Nov 30, 2014)

OK, I couldn't hold out, those shining wrapping paper gifts were calling me! LOL WOW, was I spoiled and did Michelle~ MiniAppLuvr do an amazing job! She got me (not sure if she made them herself??) A gorgeous purple/teal/green beaded necklace with matching earrings and the necklace has a neat setting with a picture of my blue eyed appaloosa stallion Illusion in it with some matching rhinestones on it! Did you make this Michelle?? WOW! Also she sent a WONDERFUL coffee mug with pictures of my boy Illusion on it! I am using it now! My new FAVORITE mug!!!!!!!!! You must have really planned this all out and put some thought into it, and I am assuming sent off for this mug right away to get it back in time and get it all sent out so early?! WOW! I LOVE MY GIFTS!!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU, THANK YOU!

PS those mint truffle kisses were wonderful too! mmm! LOL

THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH MICHELLE~ MiniAppLuvr, they were wonderful gifts! SPOT ON and I love them!





Thanks Robin for handling the Secret Santa Swap each year! You do a wonderful job and we all appreciate it!!

Sheri Hill


----------



## anoki (Dec 1, 2014)

I GOT MINE TODAY!!!!! YAY!!!!! Thank you soooooooo much Marsha Cassada!! So far, I got an awesome pair of Cardigan Corgi socks!! And a VERY COOL Cardigan Corgi card (which will find it's way to a frame!). Haven't opened the rest yet, we'll see how long that lasts!





~kathryn


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 1, 2014)

anoki said:


> I GOT MINE TODAY!!!!! YAY!!!!! Thank you soooooooo much Marsha Cassada!! So far, I got an awesome pair of Cardigan Corgi socks!! And a VERY COOL Cardigan Corgi card (which will find it's way to a frame!). Haven't opened the rest yet, we'll see how long that lasts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My gosh that was quick! There is a story about the socks. But I'll wait to tell...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 2, 2014)

My box from Barnmother arrived yesterday! I'm ogling the wrapped packages but have not opened yet. Doubt I will wait long, though! Pictures then. Just wanted her to know it's here.

I knew I wouldn't wait!

My secret Santa knew I liked things from her local area, and handmade things. So she sent me Huckleberry candies, Huckleberry lotion, and a fabulous handmade table runner! I've tried the lotion and it is really nice! The table runner is exquisite, and has fabric with snowflakes; so beautiful for the winter season.

Have not tried the candies yet, but they are bound to be delicious.

Also a cute card with raccoons on it.

THANK YOU, TERESA!!!


----------



## candycar (Dec 3, 2014)

Woo! Hoo! I got mine today from Sheri Hill! No waiting to open here!

Thank You Sheri, it's all perfect!

Sheri gave me a wonderful hoodie from Oregon, in a color I don't have! (it fits fine Sheri, I usually have to roll up the sleeves anyway) AND a great travel mug she embellished herself! I needed one as I hate to take my favorite coffee mug outside! Now I don't have to and I now have 2 favorite mugs!

Have a wonderful holiday season!


----------



## Barnmother (Dec 3, 2014)

Marsha Cassada said:


> My box from Barnmother arrived yesterday! I'm ogling the wrapped packages but have not opened yet. Doubt I will wait long, though! Pictures then. Just wanted her to know it's here.
> 
> I knew I wouldn't wait!
> 
> ...


Marsha, it was my pleasure! Merry Christmas my friend!


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 3, 2014)

Barefootin said:


> MajorClementine - I am glad that you gote t your gift. It got there sooner than I expected. You may open YOUR gift when ever you wish.LOL Personally I can never wait to open presents like this. There is nothing perishable in there so hurry on that account. I figure boys and Hotwheels go together like pie and icecream. I know when in doubt for my son, who is now 12, get the Hotwheels.


Right now it is the lone present under my tree so I'm waiting to open it. The ornament is also alone on the tree right now. That will change this Sunday but for now the beautiful starfish is the center of attention.


----------



## Sheri Hill (Dec 4, 2014)

Sherri/Candcar, I'm so glad it arrived ok (sooner than expected too) and that you like it! I am also glad the Hoodie fit ok!! You are very welcome! Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## anoki (Dec 4, 2014)

Yeah, I caved and finally opened everything yesterday!





Thank you so much for everything Marsha!! A tote with Cardigan Welsh Corgi on the side, a book on small equine, 2 pairs of Cardigan corgi socks (I LOVE these!!!), and a beautiful beaded bracelet!

Hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas!

~kathryn


----------



## twister (Dec 4, 2014)

I got mine today, only it says not to open it until Christmas ! well I opened it not to be pert, but because I wanted to know what SS sent it to me, It is Nicole Norton from Boston, New York. I think it is HG stables.


----------



## Zipper (Dec 4, 2014)

I sent mine out today expedited. They said 4 days to get there so next week.


----------



## miniappluvr (Dec 4, 2014)

Sheri Hill~

So glad you like your necklace and earrings! Yes, I made them myself. I have a couple of the mugs myself, and I know how I am always using mine as "my favorite" mug. When I saw your boy I knew I wanted to feature him in your gifts. I am so happy you like them






Merry Christmas!!!!

Michelle


----------



## REO (Dec 5, 2014)

Dragon'sWish, she mailed it out long ago but it's bouncing all over instead of going to you. We are double checking your address right now.

zoey829, I will email her and ask her if she got it


----------



## REO (Dec 5, 2014)

I always take 2 names so I can give more gifts. If I can't give, it's not Christmas to me.





One of my Santas spoiled me with 3 pkgs! First there was one she told me to open right away. It was a huge loaf of pumpkin bread! MmMmM it was awesome! It was gone before I could take a photo of it LOL.

There is a small box and a really big box! They will not be opened until Christmas. Because secret santa IS our whole Christmas, so we wait.


----------



## Dein (Dec 5, 2014)

I got mine thanks Cristina crites luck c acers


----------



## HollynIvysMomma (Dec 6, 2014)

Posted mine today! Post office said it should be there by Saturday the 13th!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Dec 6, 2014)

Mine arrived today....damaged!! :'( :'( :'(

I'll be opening it at the Post Office on Tuesday when I get back from VA.

I'm waiting on one more thing to go in my box, it's scheduled to arrive Monday, so I'll be sending mine out express on Tuesday.


----------



## REO (Dec 7, 2014)

Oh no! I'm sorry it was damaged!



I do know your Santa has been tracking it being bounced all over the place for a long time before they finally sent it to the right place! The PO damaged it.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Candycar*, Divigo can't post from her phone and she wanted me to post this message to you





I am really happy with my secret Santa. I love the fleece, I use it every evening. And the pepper mints taste great!
This Santa was great and really made me feel surprised and gave me the Christmas feeling.
Thanks a million, you made me smile.

Thank you, Patricia


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 7, 2014)

Tracking says delivery was attempted on Dec 3 and pkg is being held and addressee is being notified. At least I know it made it. I was beginning to wonder.


----------



## REO (Dec 8, 2014)

Whooo!!! A big box from Santa PerformanceMini! There are gifts under the tree for Christmas!





There was an Archie comic and some mint candy in the box so I'll enjoy those while I wait for Christmas to open the gifts!

I mailed out the pkg to one of the people I'm Santa too, and hope to mail out the other one soon!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 8, 2014)

Just sent mine out today! Priority so they said it should arrive Thursday! Fingers crossed right!! LOL!

I received an envelope in the mail from MT. If its my from my SS please know I have it but I'm holding off as long as possible to open it! If its *not* from my SS... WooHoo surprise gift!!! LOL!!


----------



## painted-perfection (Dec 8, 2014)

It's Here!!

Robin (Reo) was my secret Santa and I Love the gifts. I tried to be good and not peek but the kid in me won out... a gorgeous horse frame -Lindt Truffles.. the cutest little dog paw earrings and a very special hand painted (by Robin) trinket box with my favorite shetland mare pictured on it. Robin this will be cherished for years .. Thank You I love it all... b


----------



## painted-perfection (Dec 8, 2014)

Pic of secret Santa gift thank u Robin


----------



## REO (Dec 8, 2014)

*Zoey829* I checked with her and she says yes she did get it! Her computer has been acting up.

*Majorclementine* I emailed & asked her to check her PO and she says she'll check


----------



## REO (Dec 8, 2014)

Bev, I *hand sculpted everything* on that box myself, that is my Art. Yup I painted it to look like your mare. I made you the dog paw earrings too, just like you wanted, and used your fav color Red on the crystal.

So glad you like them! Did you find the card I put in the box?


----------



## REO (Dec 8, 2014)

*Leya*, your Santa isn't from MT. Unless she ordered something from MT to be sent to you from there. ?


----------



## SHANA (Dec 8, 2014)

My SS was Twister. I got snowman earings, a bracelet, a rope halter and Black Magic chocolates which won't last long with my 2 sons and hubby unless I hide them . lol


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 8, 2014)

REO said:


> *Leya*, your Santa isn't from MT. Unless she ordered something from MT to be sent to you from there. ?


Hmmmm interesting...... Now I really want to open it!!!!


----------



## REO (Dec 8, 2014)

If you signed up for the card exchange, it's most likely a card. Open it


----------



## Barnmother (Dec 8, 2014)

Robin, is this the something special that I asked you about? Having to do with a certain collection? If that's the case Leya it is from me and it is outside of the Secret Santa thing.


----------



## REO (Dec 8, 2014)

Ahhhhh! I bet that's it!! Leya, open it!


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 8, 2014)

Whoo Hoo!




Did you guess it might be a comic and open it Robin-or did it get ripped in shipping (I packed a little weird)?



I'm glad you have something to tide you over until Christmas-LOL!



I hope you and Karrell enjoy the gifts on Christmas!



(PS-still waiting on mine from my SS-but still plenty of time-so not really worried).


----------



## HollynIvysMomma (Dec 8, 2014)

Mine came today! From Canada! I was so excited bc I have never been anywhere but I did go to Canada this summer! Thank you SS! I think the profile name is Zipper? That was on the return address. I got lots of goodies for my babies: new brushes and fly.mask and lead and hay net. Super cute earrings and such a cute solar light. I love all of it!!


----------



## HollynIvysMomma (Dec 8, 2014)

Mine came today! From Canada! I was so excited bc I have never been anywhere but I did go to Canada this summer! Thank you SS! I think the profile name is Zipper? That was on the return address. I got lots of goodies for my babies: new brushes and fly.mask and lead and hay net. Super cute earrings and such a cute solar light. I love all of it!!


----------



## REO (Dec 8, 2014)

I didn't know if the box contents were xmas wrapped or not so I had hubby open it. He handed me the comic and said look and Archie comic! I guess it was just in there


----------



## dixie_belle (Dec 9, 2014)

Yippee, my gifts from my Secret Santa arrived yesterday. We were at the eye hospital, having my second cataract surgery so I didn't see it, there by the back door, but my hubby sure did.

My Secret santa was Debby Bowen and boy did she hit the nail on the head. I love chickens and silly socks and that's what I got plus some home made jelly. YUM.

And, of course I had to put on the socks first thing this morning. Do you have any idea how difficult it is to take a picture of your own feet? Especially when only one eye is working? LOL

And, just so Debby knows what I'm talking about when I say I love anything chicken, I thought I'd take a picture of a small portion of my kitchen (I have a kitchen to die for, it's the reason I bought this house. Took one look at the kitchen and said "I'll take it"). I think my new chicken is going to fit right in.

Thank you so much Debby, I love everything. I'm sure I'm going to like them even more when I can see out of my right eye. LOL


----------



## srpwildrose (Dec 9, 2014)

My SS present went out yesterday, expected delivery 12-11.

Someone special is Anxiously awaiting!


----------



## jeanniecogan (Dec 10, 2014)

i RECEIVED MY BOTTOMLESS SS GIFT BOX TODAY FROM SHANA HADLOCH, IN CANADA. ALL I CAN SAY IS WOW, WOW AND WOW., IT HAD 18 GIFTS IN IT... IT WAS MORE FUN TO OPEN THAN I CAN EVEN REMEMBER HAVING AS A KID.

I WILL POST PICTURES TOMORROW WHEN I FIND A PLACE TO DISPLAY THEM ALL.

THANK YOU SOOOO MUCH SHANA, YOU ARE A GREAT SECRET SANTA.


----------



## SHANA (Dec 10, 2014)

You are welcome Jeannie. Had fun shopping for you. Glad it made it there earlier than they said it would.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Dec 10, 2014)

Here is the pics of my bottomless SSgift box.


----------



## miniappluvr (Dec 11, 2014)

Woo Hoo! Who knew getting a secret Santa gift would be SO MUCH FUN!!! I received my package from Painted Passion Mini's (Kristen Florez) I had planned to wait to open it, but curiosity got the better of me 

She sent me the most amazing hand painted wine glass that had the cutest little horse painted on it. It is AMAZING! Then, she filled it with chocolate....YUM!! I told myself that was the only one I was going to open and I would wait with the others, but that only lasted about 5 min. LOL. The next gift was Starbucks hot chocolate (which was made and enjoyed right away) along with a Christmas cookbook with some really yummy recipes inside. Then, there was this cute little treasure chest which I opened to find olivine serpentine and an amethyst crystal!!! I think you have ESP Kristen because I LOVE rocks/minerals & crystals!!!!!

Thank you SO MUCH Kristen for the beautiful hand painted glass, cookbook, Starbucks, & crystal/minerals I absolutely LOVE my gifts!

Michelle Klatt

4 K's Miniature Horses


----------



## zoey829 (Dec 11, 2014)

Great!!! I am glad my person got my gift. Seems like vey year my person doesn't post, and it leaves me wondering. Thanks for keeping me posted.

Hope everyone enjoys their gift. I will post when I get mine!!!

Lea


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Dec 11, 2014)

My elf's gift is still on track for delivery Monday (the 15th.) I took my damaged gift and had them inspect it for me. No apparent damage, so I had them tape it back closed. Their expressions were humurous, particularly when I explained about Secret Santa. I'm trying to wait until Christmas to open mine, since it's my whole Christmas (like Robin and a couple of others.)


----------



## frostedpineminis (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi Major Clementine, I got your gift, I went to the post office that day and they said they didnt have anything but that they were not dont delivering yet but that not to worry because they know who I am, I guess my mom picked up the mail that afternoon. Thank you thank you thank you!! I


----------



## frostedpineminis (Dec 11, 2014)

p.s. I love the brushes and treats, did you make the cookies yourself?


----------



## Sheri Hill (Dec 11, 2014)

Love them Michelle! Def. my new favorite mug, using it all the time. I have also worn the necklace and earrings! My fav colors! AND my boy! LOL So pretty! Love it all! THANK YOU, THANK YOU!!!





Merry Christmas!!

Sheri Hill


----------



## srpwildrose (Dec 11, 2014)

My USPS tracking number said my package arrived at its destination this morning. Hoping my SS receiver gets it today.


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 12, 2014)

Frostedpineminis- glad it arrived safe. Yes i made the cookies. I hope they didn't spoil in-transit. I figured they might be okay with the cold weather. That small stiff hoof brush is my most used tool in my grooming arsenal. Enjoy!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 12, 2014)

Got it!!! But I'm going to try and wait as long as I can!!! Sorry I didnt post yesterday I got home super later from work!!!

(oh and I'm still waiting to open my "envelope"



)


----------



## REO (Dec 12, 2014)

I'm LOVING THIS!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Dec 12, 2014)

Glad you got it!

Still waiting on mine unless it came today!


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 13, 2014)

I got mine today!!!!!!!







My Santa is Leya "Jack's Thunder"!!!! I feel I know you- I have read many of your posts! I have not opened the BIG box!



Just slit the envelope open that was on the outside. Pretty Christmas card signed by Leya and a quick note hoping I enjoy everything (oooo-"its" a "them"). It's quite lightweight-so I am excited and not able to even guess at all what might be in there. I didn't open it because it didn't know if things were wrapped-and if I don't open it I won't be able to feel and shake and stuff-LOL!





I am going to try to hold out until Christmas day-but the other year I caved the weekend before. My husband doesn't think I'll make it-we'll see. I will post and pic when I do open it!



Big 'Thank You' so far Leya!


----------



## REO (Dec 13, 2014)

*FrostedPines* your other Santa wanted me to let you know she'll be sending it on Monday. Sounds like it'll be worth the wait!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 13, 2014)

You can open the box, it's all wrapped!!!! Glad your excited! It was sooo fun shopping for you!


----------



## srpwildrose (Dec 13, 2014)

If she opens hers, you need to open yours!


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 13, 2014)

Hehehe! Ok! Deal!?


----------



## zoey829 (Dec 13, 2014)

Yippee!! I got my wonderful gifts today from Dragon Farm- Julie Lucky, Penny and Spanky.

I loved all the gifts and my 4 legged kids loved them even more. Have a nice holiday.

Lea


----------



## REO (Dec 13, 2014)

*HollynIvysMomma*, she got your gift but is waiting until Christmas to open it. She's not able to log in and she wanted me to let you know


----------



## chandab (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm running a little late, but finally mailed off my Secret Santa package today.


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 13, 2014)

Jack's Thunder (Leya): So I opened the box. What a GORGEOUS wrapping! It's too too pretty to open yet anyway!!!



I will post a pic of my lovely package! (sorry-the flash bounced off the shiny paper-LOL!). I am even more excited and curious because now that it's been lifted out of the packing box, it JINGLES!!! (Santa Claus and the sleigh bells!). Love it! Going to drool over it as long as I can-so pretty! The wrapping is even a gift!



P.S. I smoothed out all the papers that were packed around it and am reading them! Fun to see what goes on in another state! There are ads for Meijers store and we are getting are first Meijers here. Now I can check prices LOL!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Dec 13, 2014)

Ohhh nooooo!!! Lea (zoey829)!!!! I didn't know you had a GSD, my FAVORITE breed--and I didn't send him (her?) a gift. WAAAAAHHH. :'(

And the expression on the white dog's face (Sprite?) looks like someone who thinks ALL the toys are for her. LOL

As for me, so far I've resisted temptation and my box is still closed. When I finish decorating next week it will go under the tree. Once there though, it will just be a matter of time 'til I cave and open it.  :-O


----------



## HollynIvysMomma (Dec 14, 2014)

Yaaay! Glad it made it there safely!


----------



## Zipper (Dec 16, 2014)

HollynIvysMomma, glad you liked your stuff. I went back and got myself one of the solar lights. I thought they

were so cute.


----------



## Barnmother (Dec 17, 2014)

Chandab I got my secret Santa gift today, thank you very much. I can't figure out how to post a picture. I haven't opened them yet I am going to try and wait, well at least until after dinner!


----------



## chandab (Dec 17, 2014)

Glad it arrived safely. You don't have to wait, but if you do, it's only a week til Christmas.



:yes


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Dec 18, 2014)

Got my gift yesterday! Thank you Nicki (frosted pine minis) for the lovely gifts! Can't get my phone to upload a pic, but I got a lovely blue halter, new combs/brush, gorgeous ornaments and candy! Yum!!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Dec 18, 2014)

Since I'm getting ready to put up a small western-themed Christmas tree, I decided to unbox my gifts!







There are NINE gifts!! One is for the pups for sure!! (Since I don't care for Bac'n Cheese biscuits.)




I'll post more pics when I get the gifts under their little tree. I sure am glad Christmas is in only one more week.


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Dec 18, 2014)

Oh, p.s......HAVE A GREAT BIG {{{{HUUUUUGGGG}}}} Bev from Painted Perfection Ponies. I really like the cute card. It has loads of good Texas character.


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 19, 2014)

Still holding out on opening my perfectly gorgeous package(s)!!! Such pleasant anticipation!!!


----------



## dobby204 (Dec 19, 2014)

I want to Thank my Secret Santa Forum name : Dein (Kera) for the beautiful horse shoe wall hanging it will be hung in my tack room where I can enjoy it daily. I'd post a picture but me and camera and the computer don't mix real well.





It was a lot of fun and I'll look forward to next year. Again a big thanks to Robin for putting this all together for us.

Barb (Dobby 204)


----------



## REO (Dec 19, 2014)

Will we make it in time?? Only 4 mail days left and waiting on EIGHT yet to get their gifts


----------



## Barnmother (Dec 19, 2014)

Can you tell me how to post a picture? I click on the picture box and it says enter URL, the picture is on my desktop and it doesn't have a URL.

Got it! Thanks Marsha, here are my gifts from my Secret Santa!


----------



## REO (Dec 19, 2014)

can you go to photobucket.com and get an account & upload your pics there and then post the URL it makes here?


----------



## HGStables (Dec 19, 2014)

twister said:


> I got mine today, only it says not to open it until Christmas ! well I opened it not to be pert, but because I wanted to know what SS sent it to me, It is Nicole Norton from Boston, New York. I think it is HG stables.


Hope you liked it  Hahaha couldn't hold out huh? ;-) That's fine I had fun with it.


----------



## HGStables (Dec 19, 2014)

I got my package from Jeannie Cogan I havent opened it yet unless she really wants me to.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Dec 20, 2014)

yes, go ahead and open it. hope you like them


----------



## HGStables (Dec 20, 2014)

I opened it today Jeannie Cogan its very nice thank you! LOVE the necklace!! I will try to post a picture soon fighting a cold >.< cant win lol.


----------



## Performancemini (Dec 21, 2014)

OKAY! So I Caved!!! LOL! THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH LEYA aka JACK'S THUNDER!!!!!!! First the absolutely gorgeous wrappings and bow and ornaments (which are now hanging on the tree!). Then the gifts! Oh My! Found out my son and his fiance and the kids are not going to be at the Family Christmas Eve (doing her side at their place) but they are coming over Christmas day (and my Mom), so there will be gift opening after all on Christmas day. Sooooooo- feeling a bit blue this morning, I decided to open my SS gift. (saved the lovely paper!). The top tiny box held a beautiful set of little horse head pierced earrings! Just absolutely PERFECT!!!!




It's like you know me in person!!! Then the middle box- the one that was doing the 'jingle bell' sounds- held-------------JINGLE BELLS!!!!!!



A lovely string of large old bells on a strip of red plaid and burlap perfect for door hanging!!!! (house NOT barn Hubby! LOL!



). And the bottom large box held a sweet soft sweatshirt (perfect size) of the prettiest aqua and pair pair of equally soft double lined slipper socks in off white, aqua and pink!



My Gosh-I'm floored!!! So wonderful-thoughtful and I'm am perfectly delighted!



:BananaHappy Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## Debby - LB (Dec 22, 2014)

sorry I am late posting! I received my box Thursday or Friday and found out that my secret Santa is Robin (ROKO)



I put it under the tree and emailed her and she said I could open it because the gift inside was wrapped. Well I started to open it and all I could see was Styrofoam and peanuts so being afraid they weren't wrapped after all I put it back under the tree...so on Sunday I was taking a break and thought to myself I'm opening it!!! sqweee....sorry I'm like a kid at Christmas anyway they were wrapped, so now I have 3 gifts wrapped under the tree to open on Christmas morning



I also got some chocolates, those lasted about 3 seconds YUM, plus! in the beautiful card some of those new jamberry nail wraps!! Thank you so much Robin I already feel so blessed and I still have 3 to open!! I'll post what I got after Christmas.

Merry Christmas to all!!! I hope everyone has had as much fun as me sending and receiving their gifts.


----------



## REO (Dec 22, 2014)

Wheee!!!!!!!!!! I've never had those candies so I hoped they were good. I picked out those flowered Jamberrys just for you. I hope you like them!





I have stories to share about 2 of your gifts! Your waiting is killing me LOL! But I wait too, so I understand it!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 22, 2014)

Barnmother said:


> Can you tell me how to post a picture? I click on the picture box and it says enter URL, the picture is on my desktop and it doesn't have a URL.


I go to the bottom of the message where is says "more reply options". click on that and it should take you where you can browse and attach a picture.


----------



## Zipper (Dec 23, 2014)

Received my parcels yesterday.

I opened them of course They were the 1st and 2nd books Kit Ehrman, in the Steve Cline Mystery.

Thank you very much Jody, I haven't read them and cant wait to sit down a read them.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## frostedpineminis (Dec 23, 2014)

Hi, just posting to say that my gift from Norman OK arrived yesterday. I am going to be good with this one and wait till christmas. Thank you


----------



## REO (Dec 23, 2014)

*5 more to go!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## REO (Dec 23, 2014)

*Only 3 more now!* I've been good all year, come on Santa and give me my 100%!








Waiting waiting!

SO close now!





Will I get my 100% on time this year?





Whoop! Whoop!


----------



## REO (Dec 23, 2014)

Two more! Two more!!!


----------



## Barefootin (Dec 23, 2014)

Yea! The mail Lady just dropped off my SS package from CEGOAD. Thank you Cyrstal! I will be waiting to open it until tomorrow on Christmas Eve.


----------



## chandab (Dec 23, 2014)

Yeah, SS gift arrived in today's mail from Nicki Conner in Canada, FrostedPine on the group. I wasn't going to open until at least tomorrow, but the custom's label said chocolate, so I opened the box and grabbed the first chocolate I saw, I'll open the rest tomorrow and post more at that time. The chocolate I grabbed is a Cadbury's roasted almond dark chocolate bar, it WAS so yummy; I could have eaten more, so yummy. TY


----------



## Dein (Dec 23, 2014)

I am glade you liked it


----------



## shadowpaints (Dec 24, 2014)

im hoping my secret santa got her gifts!!! they should have been there yesterday!! i am looking for the tracking recipt now!


----------



## chandab (Dec 24, 2014)

Ok, so I only made it to today, Nicki (frostedpines) spoiled me. Lots of chocolate, a leadrope, a mane detangler (this is my favorite type of brush), a face brush and the cutest cowboy puppy ornament (didn't make the picture as my camera ate the first picture).




The chocolate hedgehogs are awesome, don't think they'll last long; the Cadbury bar with almonds is yummy (that's what I had yesterday), and I love Cadbury mini eggs, don't think I've ever seen them at Christmas time, just Easter.

Thank you so much Nicki, awesome SS.


----------



## Barnmother (Dec 24, 2014)

Robin, thank you so much for all the hard work and effort that you put into this project! It has been a lot of fun (as was the card exchange) I will definitely want to do it again next year if you are up to it!

Leya did you ever open that envelope?


----------



## REO (Dec 25, 2014)

You're very welcome!






I almost got my 100%! Only ONE more to go!! You all did very well!!!

I'll be going to bed soon and when I get up, I'll open my gifts and share too!





MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Dec 25, 2014)

Oh thank you Bev, what a great group of gifts!!




There's the hoof pick with brush that I desperately needed and a mane comb. A pocket calendar so that I can keep myself organized and on track this year. A very cute snowman notepad to hang on my fridge--I twig out if I don't have a to-do list! A horsey night light that I have NO IDEA how you knew that I needed that! LOL

Here's a picture of Lucky and Penny enjoying their tug toy gift:




And the most PRECIOUS gift is this:




Last but not least, a flannel wrap.

Thank you for the SUPER GREAT presents Bev. We all love them.

And the biggest thanks to Robin, without whom none of this would be possible!! {{Huugg}}


----------



## REO (Dec 25, 2014)

I have not yet had a chance to open my gifts yet, we just finished our dinner. But I will soon!


----------



## REO (Dec 25, 2014)

My camera needs batteries *sigh* but I just have to say both of my Santas spoiled me!!

I **LOVE** giving gifts to two people! But that means 2 people get stuck being Santa to me too LOL.

*Dixie Belle*, you spoiled me!!! It was fun getting all those pkgs in the mail! I got a yummy pumpkin bread! And a spoon painted like Santa which is on the tree that has my collection of things from forum members over the years. I also got a cute vial of KY coal, a wind up penguin, horse calendar, elf pants with a bird toothpick holder, a magnet list, a cute horses magnet, the cutest big cat mug! AND!!!! She made a black and white cat quilt!!!! It's gorgeous!!!!! THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!!!!

.


----------



## REO (Dec 25, 2014)

And OH *PerformanceMini*, you also spoiled me!!!!!!!!!! She got me my beloeved Archie comics! One was a spooky type one (and that's right up my alley!) A fun wacky calendar, a grumpy cat pin (LOVE IT!) And a nightmare before Christmas pin (Love it!) And a cat magnet! Some cool kinetic sand AND!!!!!!!! She made me a gorgeous horse pillow and matching blanket!!!!! OH I LOVE it!!!!!!

THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 25, 2014)

@barefootin - thank you so much for all the fun beachy gifts. The seahorses bottle and candle holder are beautiful. I have lots of shells to display in the shadow box and the starfish will be hung right next to it. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Barefootin (Dec 26, 2014)

[/url]">http://http://s219.photobucket.com/user/auntsaleena/media/021.jpg.html'>





I got a lovely and toasty warm nautical themed blanket. Yea! Thank you very much CEGOAD!!!


----------



## Barefootin (Dec 26, 2014)

MajorClementine you are very welcome and I'm glad you like them. I had them wrapped while I was in the store just so I wouldn't be tempted to keep any of them.


----------



## jacks'thunder (Dec 27, 2014)

Oh I just wanted to say thank you so much to Susan! I have been so sick with that horrible flu.. I'm a mess at the moment but I had to say thank you sooooooooo much!!

Also a big thank you to barn mother for the license plate! What a VERY cool surprise! Love that it has a neat story!!!(and yes please if you find the other!!!)


----------



## MajorClementine (Dec 27, 2014)

@barefootin - thank you so much for all the fun beachy gifts. The seahorses bottle and candle holder are beautiful. I have lots of shells to display in the shadow box and the starfish will be hung right next to it. Merry Christmas!


----------



## REO (Dec 29, 2014)

I've been dying to hear how you liked the box Susan got for you





I made it


----------



## chandab (Dec 29, 2014)

I know my SS giftee received her package, but don't know if she's opened them and liked them or not (don't know if I missed that post, or if she didn't come back to post the results).


----------



## Barnmother (Dec 29, 2014)

Chanda, Yes I opened them we have just had a crazy busy weekend. Now I am planning what will do with the quilting supplies. The halter is already hanging in the barn and the Show Sheen products well haven't decided, might try them on the dog the next time she decides to be a poo head, they are the perfect size to fit in the bathroom cabinet. The dreamcatcher is wonderful and I am hoping it will catch many many dreams!


----------



## chandab (Dec 29, 2014)

Yeah! Thank you for getting back to me, and everyone. Glad you liked the goodies. FYI, I made the Window Charm. I figured you were a quilter, so I'd send you supplies to make your own project, keep you busy on a cold MT day/evening.


----------



## Barnmother (Dec 31, 2014)

And there are certainly some cold winter nights here in Montana. I haven't decided what I will make yet, but I will be making something!


----------



## sfmini (Jan 4, 2015)

I am so sorry to be so late but this is really the best for the last for sure!!! My brother had an accident on the 26th and was in the University of Michigan Trauma ICU unit on a ventilator with a brain bleed.

I was late getting back to Ohio and you have no idea how wonderful it was to open that amazing package from The Netherlands. Patricia van Haperen, Divigo, you really lifted my soul with such a wealth of thoughtful gifts! so many great things, little jams, candies, the candles, so fun opening and discovering everything.

My total favorites, the Stroopwaffels!!! OMG! Never thought I would see those again.

Lovely note in the card, the candles were made by their 3 kids, a necklace to call angels to keep me safe, much needed for those trips to Michigan until my brother can be moved back to Ohio.

BTW, he is finally on the mend, as of today walking, talking mostly coherently, but a long battle ahead to beat alcoholism (he did get to sleep through the withdrawal at least), and he has to decide sobriety for himself, but he will be on his own if he goes back to it. Hopefully this was his rock bottom!

Anyway, back to these wonderful gifts!

Dogs beyond happy! I did make them share one package with my brother's dog who is staying alone at my brother's house. His favorite snack being other dogs, and cats, he can't come stay here. That dog was so happy for the treats, he kept coming inside, sitting by the stove and staring up at a cubboard where I think his treats had been. He is thrilled to have a new supply for sure, and all the way from the Netherlands!

Ours killed their share in very short order.


----------



## Debby - LB (Jan 7, 2015)

From my Secret Santa -Robin I received.... first some nice warm socks... I like to give socks and always want to keep them for myself, so being on the receiving end is so NICE!




I love them and put them right on.

Next is a gorgeous necklace and earrings that were Hand Made! I love, love, love them both and already wore them to a church function.





I already told y'all about gobbling up the chocolates and about the Jamberry nail design kit, I haven't put those on yet but I will, they are a flowery garden look design that is perfect with my skin tone I love the color.

My most cherished gift is a hand drawn picture...framed/matted , totally drawn and painted and cut by hand by Robin of one of my favorite artists designs. The thought behind knowing this was a favorite of mine and the time it took to do this is what makes it so special to me. It is so beautiful and colorful. Robin you are so talented, I only wish you'd signed it for me.

The picture is hanging on my office wall so I can see it everyday. You have to come visit me to see it, I'm not going to post a photo of it here.

THANK YOU SO MUCH for making me feel so special! This was the first time in many years that I participated in the Secret Santa exchange and I thoroughly enjoyed it.


----------



## REO (Jan 7, 2015)

Debby, I was so thrilled that you joined in and I got to be your Santa! You've always been so kind to me!

I would have signed it, but I didn't know if you'd like that, so I didn't. I love that too. I might have to do one for myself some day. I never keep my work for myself though (not sure why)

My gifts were made with a lot of love! I wish it could have been more





WHOOO HOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## shadowpaints (Jan 8, 2015)

hoping my person liked her gifts.. i havent heard anything yet ! i love hearing about the gifts that were recived!

i know i LOVE my coffee cup! it changes colors when hot coffee is in it and says Barn goddess on it! of course the chocolate covered coffee beans didnt last long haha!


----------

